# Cop Confiscates Cigars.



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

This one's straight from one of my customers. 

He said he was driving home from a party the other night, smoking a cigar, and a cop pulled him over. The cop pulled him over because he assumed the guy was smoking a blunt. He had four cigars in a ziplock bag on his seat (which he bought from my shop earlier that day). The cop asked him to see the cigars and he gave them the bag, then the cop asked for his license and registration and walked back to the patrol car. When he came back he brought only the license and registration. The guy asked him where his cigars where and the cop said 'Nevermind about the cigars, just go home.' 

He did.

I asked him why the hell didn't he demand his cigars back and get the cops name and badge number, and he said he had a couple of drinks at the party, he wasn't drunk, but the cop could have caused him a lot of trouble.

The good news, the cigars were just Savoys. The bad news, they weren't Cremosas.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

A cop did that to me in college and I didn't even smoke cigars then.:al lol


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Crooked cops eh?? That sucks and as ya say, pitty they wern't Cremosas.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Or some White Owls.........Peach flavored !!!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Papayos :hn


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

A cop asked me to throw mine out while he pulled me over for a bullshit window tint ticket,and the thing that got me about it about it was, I had only stock tint. Now that i've got my illegal window tint on there, never been stopped. First this good ol boy asked me to step out, i politely refused (I was smoking a cigar, goin to dallas, was doing nothing wrong...) he tried to get me to drop my cigar out the window, which, naturally I didnt. I told him that i had payed over 14 bucks for that cigar (which is true, at the time I was buying cigars from the liquer store... It was a Dominican Cohiba red dot) and that I was not gonna throw it out the window. The cop ended up "letting me go" even though i didnt do shit wrong in the first place... I was driving down the freeway, with all windows open, he pulls me over, has me roll up the back passenger window (which isnt the right window to measure, dumb f*cking cop) and then says the stock tint is 5% darker than the legal limit... but says he'll let me off with a verbal warning...

he also tried to give me shit for smoking a cigar under 21... "dont you gotta be 21 to buy cigars" "hell no, I just bought this one now didnt I?" :sl

knowing what i know now, i woulda got that state troopers name and filed a harassment charge on him, there was nooo reason to pull me over... and that is harassment.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

What's funny is when I drive home from some place that I have been smoking I always wonder that if I were pulled over, if the cop would accuse me of smoking blunts. I guess this BS does happen. I always thought I was just a paranoid freak.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

It's always a bummer hearing about a officer that is getting a little over zealous... just like the rest of humanity... they can be real jerks too.

Not that I think anyone was saying otherwise but more for the record...

To me cops are our countries true unsung heros... they risk their lives every day for us whether there is a war on or not. Protecting us from our enemies is an obvious example of the heroes of the military and an incredibly tough job. Protecting us from ourselves is maybe an even tougher job sometimes when you factor in politics, customer attitudes, court, working hours (most cops put in a insane amount of hours) etc etc.

Here is something to try and remember next time you get a ticket...

Without ANY hope or motivation of changing the situation... AFTER the officer has written you your ticket, you have signed it and he is ready to leave...

Shake his hand and thank him for doing his job and tell him you are proud of the job they are doing.

Best ticket I ever got is when I did that... the officer (HP) seemed shocked and he stopped and hung out with me for a couple of minutes (in a smiling and friendly mood) and made sure to tell me about driving school and that it won't hurt my record etc. etc.

Well.... anywho.... go out and thank a cop for being an everyday hero and remember, they are human too.


----------



## Brother Jebadiah (Nov 7, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> It's always a bummer hearing about a officer that is getting a little over zealous... just like the rest of humanity... they can be real jerks too.
> 
> Not that I think anyone was saying otherwise but more for the record...
> 
> ...


:tpd:


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

i have been mistreated and abused by police officers more then one time. im not begging for sympathy here, but i would like to say- dont trust a single cop, and dont pull over anywhere BUT a shopping center or a well lit, publicly viewable area. 1 in 2 is crooked. they are just people who took a 6-8 week corse.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I agree mostly with FrankSmith on this. Most LEO's are just people doing a real hard job. One I have done in the past. But there are some out that that get on a power trip or have had a bad day and that can effect their judgment some what. Just like everyone else. But their bad day can really effect someone else that that can lead to some big problems for some people. But when ya have one treat ya with respect and ticket or no, it never hurts to tell them thanks. Got to cultivate the good ones and keep them that way. 

Some departments are worse then others for sure. Look at N.O. and the mess they had there. A lot of it is dependent on policy and the culture of the department. Once a department goes " bad " it is real hard to get it cleaned up. We had some interesting things happen with the local county LEO's here a year or 2 back. Sheriff was busted for urination in public when he was walking home from a bar. The reporters done some digging and all kinds of things were found out. It was even reported that he was on all 4's in a strip club barking like a dog and bit a stripper on the ankle. He really liked his :al. And he is no longer in office.


But in this case the officer should have returned the cigars. I would not have argued and demanded the cigars on the spot. Most people are not going to win face to face with an officer on the street. And he said he had been drinking so prob best he left. But I would have went home and called in and filed a complaint and requested to file a theft report and take things from there. 

Stacey


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CrazyFool said:


> i have been mistreated and abused by police officers more then one time. im not begging for sympathy here, but i would like to say- dont trust a single cop, and dont pull over anywhere BUT a shopping center or a well lit, publicly viewable area. 1 in 2 is crooked. they are just people who took a 6-8 week corse.


What a crock of shit. 1 out of 2 cops is crooked? You need to get your papers checked. Looking forward to seeing that study. :fu


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Sounds like another case of cigar profiling. I was at the bar last night and got harassed for enjoying a few cigars. Needless to say, the people left which turned out great. I took their table next to the dart board and threw darts all night.


----------



## Caballero del Comercio (Apr 7, 2006)

CrazyFool said:


> i have been mistreated and abused by police officers more then one time. im not begging for sympathy here, but i would like to say- dont trust a single cop, and dont pull over anywhere BUT a shopping center or a well lit, publicly viewable area. 1 in 2 is crooked. they are just people who took a 6-8 week corse.


That is perhaps the only offensive thing I've read on this board, other than any cremosa reviews I've had yet to see. That is, as icehog3 said, a crock of shit.

I am a reserve police officer, so let me explain something to you. There is not a 6-8 week course to simply become a police officer, there is a background check, another background check, a written exam, an IQ test, several layers of testing, and oral reveiws. Many departments conduct polygraphs. There is then about 10 weeks of academy training in which ethics, responsability, and criminal code are nailed into your head. And that is only for reserve officers who basically just give tickets. For true officers, like those I work with, there is also a 13 month evaluation period where they are judged by their superiors on their performance on and off the job, both ethically and professionally.

I have been to training seminars and Department of Justice conferences where I encountered and was very impressed by the demeaner of some of the criminal intelligence officers of the Daytona Police department. They work in an area that is in the high-median of crime areas, and deal with a lot of dangerous drug traffickers, outlaw motorcycle gangs, street and narcotics gangs, and the like; yet they have a CERT team with one of the best non-lethal rates in florida, and they have an impressive record of departmental community service.

There are some police officers, particularly small town officers, who may prey on out of towners for tickets, but only because they need a budget too. I can understand the gripe of the topic starter's customer, but your complaint seems a little off base. I'd be curious to know what kind of "harassment" you have faced; in my experience in law enforcement, the "harrassed" are either criminals, or have unjustly rude attitudes towards people who work their asses off everyday, getting payed :BS to protect you and your loved ones.

Peace,
Chad.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

Sounds to me like a cop who smoked cigars and knew if he kept them you couldn't do anything about it or else like you said he could have caused you alot of trouble.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

olotti said:


> Sounds to me like a cop who smoked cigars and knew if he kept them you couldn't do anything about it or else like you said he could have caused you alot of trouble.


But you could do something about it. Police Departments don't tolerate thieves in their ranks. This isn't 1970s New York or Chicago. As CdC said, many people who complain about constant "harassment" are people who bring it upon themselves. But I won't say that 1 out of 2...because I don't have facts to back that up, it's just a bullshit statement made from limited experience and conjecture...sound familiar, CrazyFool?


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> What a crock of shit. 1 out of 2 cops is crooked? You need to get your papers checked. Looking forward to seeing that study. :fu





icehog3 said:


> ...because I don't have facts to back that up, it's just a bullshit statement made from limited experience and conjecture...sound familiar, CrazyFool?


Tom relax. no need to give me a ':fu ' Im just speaking from m own experiance. I had a brother in law that was crooked and stole from DARE, a best friends dad that was dishonorabley discharged for planting evidence, a hockey team mate that was fired for luring two 16 year boys in to his home and then i had 2 very real and very scary run ins with power tripping poilce. so from what i have gathered in life so far is simpley not to trust police. i have no choice but to give them the benfit of the doubt and by my own choice i respect the good ones... but i wish there were more.

Im just saying, ladies, even men: dont pull over late at night in the dark, in a barren or seculded area. im scarred for life because i trusted a cop and he... well ill save that for my shrink*

And i know theres background checks, IQ this and that but my point was any human in this world could be a pedafile, stalker etc we just dont know, and ANYONE can take that course and if they are a sociopath with a clean record, there in. :2

put your :gn 's down, im a BOTL too

EDIT: *too much info from me. dont judge a BOTL for making a quick comment, they could have been seriously hurt or damged by the subject at hand. Sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> What a crock of shit. 1 out of 2 cops is crooked? You need to get your papers checked. Looking forward to seeing that study. :fu


STRAIGHT UP Tom!!!

That is the biggest pile of burning :BS I have ever heard CrazyFool

You have turned out to be very appropriately named... I hope (seriously) you wake up and get a new name. And as Fletcher had to tell his client.....

clicky

:sb


----------



## Caballero del Comercio (Apr 7, 2006)

CrazyFool said:


> Tom relax. no need to give me a ':fu ' Im just speaking from m own experiance. I had a brother in law that was crooked and stole from DARE, a best friends dad that was dishonorabley discharged for planting evidence, a hockey team mate that was fired for luring two 16 year boys in to his home and then i had 2 very real and very scary run ins with power tripping poilce. so from what i have gathered in life so far is simpley not to trust police. i have no choice but to give them the benfit of the doubt and by my own choice i respect the good ones... but i wish there were more.
> 
> Im just saying, ladies, even men: dont pull over late at night in the dark, in a barren or seculded area. im scarred for life because i trusted a cop and he... well ill save that for my shrink*
> 
> ...


Too much information, nothing. I respect you a little now that you have taken the time to explain your reasoning in depth. My opinion stands, but it is true that in any position of power, there will be those who are able to circumvent the process, and there are those who will abuse their responsability. When I am not working alongside a police officer as a reservist, I am working in our state prison system as an analyst of prison gang threats, and in that capacity I see more ex-officers on the inside than I care to give a number to.

I'm very sorry if this happened to you; all I can say is, that sort of thing is punished swiftly where I work.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

CrazyFool said:


> Tom relax. no need to give me a ':fu ' Im just speaking from m own experiance. I had a brother in law that was crooked and stole from DARE, a best friends dad that was dishonorabley discharged for planting evidence, a hockey team mate that was fired for luring two 16 year boys in to his home and then i had 2 very real and very scary run ins with power tripping poilce. so from what i have gathered in life so far is simpley not to trust police. i have no choice but to give them the benfit of the doubt and by my own choice i respect the good ones... but i wish there were more.
> 
> Im just saying, ladies, even men: dont pull over late at night in the dark, in a barren or seculded area. im scarred for life because i trusted a cop and he... well ill save that for my shrink*
> 
> ...


Dude.... you can say a quick little sorry at the end all you want but your post above your token "sorry" is pure

:BS

:BS

:BS

I'm out of here.... this stupidity is about to make me blow a fuse


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Paul...nobody is saying that are aren't bad cops out there...all you have to do is watch the news. That being said, it's rare for the TV news or newspapers to report on a good cop doing his job...which in my eyes means protecting those who can't protect themselves. But they love to jump all over the "bad cop" stories...

For every bad cop I have known or read about, I've seen 100 good ones who truly have ethics, integrity, and the desire to keep good people safe.

That being said, I have no personal "bad will" towards you for your opinion...I just think that the overgeneralizations that you and another person have made in this thread are miles from the real truth, and an insult to a few good cops that I know are members of this communit(The Jungle).

Tom


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

I am originally from Virginia and the police in the areas I lived were highly professional and an excellent community resource.
Living in NOLA, however, I have seen the other side of law enforcement. As a university student down here, the first thing I was told to do if I ever had to deal with NOPD was call the university police department so they could intervene and control the situation. I have witnessed several acts of brutality, recklessness, and rudeness by the NOPD, I have also seen them diffuse some very dangerous situations with amazing skill. I am certainly not saying that many NOPD officers venture outside the law, but it happens frequently. These officers form what is probably a tiny minority but they do exist and create a tense relationship between law enforcement and the law abiding community. A great deal of the problem stems from a limited pool of potential officers because of residency requirements, a broken system, and the obvious consequences of Katrina. The fact that these men and women deal with some of the most unsavory characters on a daily basis probably colors the tone of their interactions with the larger citizenry and I certainly understand that they have bad days like the rest of us but that does not justify causing largely law abiding citizens to fear getting the s**t beat out of them for minor infractions. :2


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

I was going to let this one go...until I read that crap about 1 in 2 cops is crooked...:bx

Well I'm a cop and 1 in 10 people I come in contact with would have no problem putting a bullet in my head and driving off, letting me slowly bleed to death, choking on my own blood on the side of the road because they were too busy enjoying their smack high. Talk to any convicted cop killer and you will hear the same thing. "I killed him because I could (or he gave me the opportunity)"

I deal with all walks of life. Everyone gets treated the same...at first. I treat everyone with respect and politeness, with a plan to kill them if I have too. Every traffic stop could be my last.

I have ticketed and arrested people that told me, "Thank you" and "I'm sorry for what I did". Those people get treated well. When they get dropped off at booking, I make sure to let the detention deputies know the guy (or girl) was friendly. Still getting arrested...but they are treated decently. I give what I get.

Then I get guy like the one I had last night that just begged me to take him to jail. When you start off a traffic stop (for an 1 year expired vehicle registration!) with "Why the [email protected]*K did you stop me?" don't expect me to back down. Net result of the stop: 1 punk taken off the street for DUI, possession of marijuana. It was his third DUI (1 prior was with injury to another). Past history of Aggravated battery on LEO (that would be with a weapon). Given the opportunity, I'm sure this model citizen would love to file a complaint, hurt me or kill me.

So CrazyFool...why should I think you are an innocent law abiding person like the first example and not a knife wielding psycho telling a very slanted story about all the corrupt cops you know?

You have lumped me and 50% of my co-workers into the "a$$hole power hungry, geek in high school, etc (I have heard it all in the last 10 years) cop". I have never taken a dime from any prisoner (even though they stole their money or got it from the sale of drugs) nor will I ever. I have never lied on any of the thousands of reports I have filed (even though I have had several anonymous complaints filed against me that were proven to be PURE fabrication). I work hard every night and just like every other person, I have good days and bad...more productive and less productive nights. I want to come home and enjoy my TV, Cigars, drink, wife and family (not in that order). I have been spit on, shot at, battered, assaulted, cursed, demeaned and lied to (the lying occurs nightly) yet I still go out there and do my job. 
To be called a THIEF is the last straw.:c

To RumblePen: I don't know your customer. I don't even know how well you know your customer, but I can tell you I find things out about people that even their spouses don't know. From the story you told, I gather neither one of you knows the cop. While I can not deny that there are corrupt cops out there, I would love to hear the story from the cops point of view. The old "I was stopped for no reason" is, after 10 years in the business, very old.

Was your customer "weaving" or possibly swerving? Just how much did he have to drink? Doesn't alcohol affect judgement? How fast was he going? Does he shop for drugs late at night in a crappy part of town with a shiny BMW? Is his license valid? Was there something else in the bag he wasn't telling you about? It is very easy to "save face" and tell a story about some bully cop that stole his cigars instead of saying, I got busted for DUI/Pot/ suspended license, when the cop is not there to tell the other side.

I have no tolerance for Thieves. I don't care if they are a cop or not.

I have arrested over 500 DUIs. Most say they were driving straight and call me a liar. When it comes to court, I too say they were driving straight....just on the wrong side of the roadway...

End of rant. Back to my coffee.


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

And as Fletcher had to tell his client.....

clicky

Oh damn...now that's funny. :r. That is being sent to a lot of Florida cops!!!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

EDIT: ya know what? i am genunily sorry for upsetting anyone. i made quick and harsh comment and am comming across as someone who dosent respect police officers when i play hockey with a group of 7 guys from the Daytona force and there all good guys like most poeple and policemen are. im a dick and im sorry. no ISOM for me tonight


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Paul...nobody is saying that are aren't bad cops out there...all you have to do is watch the news. That being said, it's rare for the TV news or newspapers to report on a good cop doing his job...which in my eyes means protecting those who can't protect themselves. But they love to jump all over the "bad cop" stories...
> 
> For every bad cop I have known or read about, I've seen 100 good ones who truly have ethics, integrity, and the desire to keep good people safe.
> 
> ...


Tom, and especially Throb. I f I was "the one other person in this thread" then please accept my apologies. At the time it was a tounge in check remark which I made off the cuff. Upon reflection it was certainly in bad taste. As Throb has said, their are no other facts to this storey and we have no real idea of what went on.
I to have a number of friends who are police officers and when I think about what I said I to have degraded them. These people are great, stand up guys who put their lives on the line every day. On the other hand their has been occasion where I have met one or two who could not lie striaght in bed. But that is no excuse to make a generalization about all police officers.
Their are people in all walks of life that can be catagorized, but to do so unjustly is not fair. Again please accept my apologies if I offended anyone.


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

Here is my experiance,

Most cops are great guys, I hang out with a local cop and we shoot, hunt, and camp together. Him and his family are great. I've been pulled over by a Tenn. Highway patrolman who was one of the most polite cops I've every seen. I was doing 20 over the posted limit, he could have been a total jerk and I would have deserved it, instead he was polite and friendly.

Then you get the other side of the coin, the cops that even other cops don't respect, some of our local Illinois State Police and one of the local towns "barney Fife's". 

What I'm trying to say is, cops are people, some people you meet are very cool, some are jerks. Most of the time (not all the time) if you treat them with respect they will treat you with respect, the rest of the time just bite your lip if possible and play nice, he probably has just had a bad day, I would too if I had to deal with all the worlds low lifes.

just my :2


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

Throb said:


> I was going to let this one go...until I read that crap about 1 in 2 cops is crooked...:bx


I have been pulled over many times in my life and been in some predicaments with police in the area. I have always treated them with respect for what they do and put up with. I think it is all about attitude. I have never had a situation where a police officer was even rude to me. Most of the time we end up talking about something pleasant. I have had a lot of close friends that were cops. I don't have any power tripping friends. I think for the most part it takes someone cut from a pretty good piece of fabric to make the grade. 
Treat everyone with respect and courtesy and you will get it back.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Tom, and especially Throb. I f I was "the one other person in this thread" then please accept my apologies. At the time it was a tounge in check remark which I made off the cuff. Upon reflection it was certainly in bad taste. As Throb has said, their are no other facts to this storey and we have no real idea of what went on.
> I to have a number of friends who are police officers and when I think about what I said I to have degraded them. These people are great, stand up guys who put their lives on the line every day. On the other hand their has been occasion where I have met one or two who could not lie striaght in bed. But that is no excuse to make a generalization about all police officers.
> Their are people in all walks of life that can be catagorized, but to do so unjustly is not fair. Again please accept my apologies if I offended anyone.


Jason...I PM'ed you...but for the public record...you were NOT the other poster I was referring too....

Tom


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Throb said:


> To RumblePen: I don't know your customer. I don't even know how well you know your customer, but I can tell you I find things out about people that even their spouses don't know. From the story you told, I gather neither one of you knows the cop. While I can not deny that there are corrupt cops out there, I would love to hear the story from the cops point of view. The old "I was stopped for no reason" is, after 10 years in the business, very old.
> 
> Was your customer "weaving" or possibly swerving? Just how much did he have to drink? Doesn't alcohol affect judgement? How fast was he going? Does he shop for drugs late at night in a crappy part of town with a shiny BMW? Is his license valid? Was there something else in the bag he wasn't telling you about? It is very easy to "save face" and tell a story about some bully cop that stole his cigars instead of saying, I got busted for DUI/Pot/ suspended license, when the cop is not there to tell the other side.


You know, I probably do know the cop. He's probably one of my customers. A lot of cops are regulars in my shop (even though the department made them sign a contract forbidding them to smoke or hey loose they're job--what bullshit is that? I guess they can still drink if they want to, or get as fat as they want to at Mickey D's  ).

I wouldn't call the guy _crooked_. Atleast not for that one act. That's a bit strong. I do believe the reason for pulling over the guy was that he was thought to have been smoking pot. If it were something else, why would the cop ask to see the cigars?

My customer isn't the least bit suspicious looking. Just an average working stiff in his 30's. No bling. No bmw with spinnas. My take was that he got off with a break. He lost $10.50 worth of cigars, would he rather have had got a ticket instead, or a DUI? I even told him this. But I guess it's debatable that he shouldn't have even been pulled over in the first place.

Even though Crazyfool may have put his foot in his mouth and made a pretty gross generalization, remember, it maybe different in _your_ area, but there are some towns where his 1 in 2 ratio is actually more than generous. Cops are human beings. Human nature really hasn't changed much in the last 1000 years, let alone the last 30. Serpico didn't rid the world of corruption in law enforcement in the 70's.



> To me cops are our countries true unsung heros... they risk their lives every day for us whether there is a war on or not. Protecting us from our enemies is an obvious example of the heroes of the military and an incredibly tough job. Protecting us from ourselves is maybe an even tougher job sometimes when you factor in politics, customer attitudes, court, working hours (most cops put in a insane amount of hours) etc etc.


That's just as bad as Crazyfool's generalization. A cop's uniform, a soldier's uniform, or even a fireman's uniform doesn't automatically make someone a hero. There are plenty of heels in the world wearing all three. Me, I judge people on a person to person basis. I'm not going to thank someone for violating my rights by pulling me over and letting me off with a warning when I haven't done anything wrong in the first place (which happens a lot today) simply because the guy chose a risky job. And I firmly believe people shouldn't have to rely on the police to protect them. Until they start administering super serums to the force, they simply aren't able to in most situations when you need them. And about those insane hours you speak of? How much of that do you suppose is voluntary overtime so they can get $40+ an hour to wave traffic on by? 

Let me make something clear though. I'm not a "F'CK THA POLEESE" nutjob. Quite the opposite. If I wasn't hardset on being a writer, I'd be working on becoming a detective. I guess if I fail at writing I could become a private investigator (I ALREDY GOT A FEDORA).


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Jason...I PM'ed you...but for the public record...you were NOT the other poster I was referring too....
> 
> Tom


Thanks mate, and I look forward to sharing that cigar one day.... well not the same cigar


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

RumblePen said:


> You know, I probably do know the cop. He's probably one of my customers. A lot of cops are regulars in my shop (even though the department made them sign a contract forbidding them to smoke or hey loose they're job--what bullshit is that?
> 
> *My Dept has a "No smoking clause" as well for all new hires...I was grandfathered in. If you know the cop or some others in the department ask them about it. If the guys DL and registration were run, there would be a log of the inquiry to NCIC or BCI, whichever warrant and criminal information center the department subscribes to. As such, there should be a report or incident number attached to the traffic stop. Find out the final disposition and post it if you can get it. Some departments are not very cooperative about releasing such info however.*
> 
> ...


 I wanted to go point by point here. Sorry if the bold is too much.


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

CrazyFool said:


> what i have gathered in life so far is simpley not to trust police. i have no choice but to give them the benfit of the doubt and by my own choice i respect the good ones... but i wish there were more.


My experience as well... I dont trust the police, They arent your friend, their job is to take what you say, and prosecute you with it in court. So why cooperate and tell them ANYTHING and make their case for em... When i get pulled over its always yes sir, no sir, very respectful, i dont bullshit the cop sayin i wasnt speeding when I was. Im more responsible than that.

I have been pulled over a lot (maybe 12 times total in my life), most of the time i deserve it (driving stupidly fast mainly.) But there are the occasions that i've gotten pulled over for singing in my car. (thought i was flashing gang signs apparently)... and when i was genuinely confused as to why i was gettin pulled over, he asked me "You got something to say to me boy?!" in a very disrespectful and offensive tone, i've had cops pull their guns out when i told the officer my insurance was in the glove box and that i was gonna reach for it... (same cop, actually) then gave me a ticket cuz my insurance expired the day before... After I let the officer know that I was going to work in Fort Worth at the TCC campus up there, he went to my house, and asked my mother if i was a part of a gang. Mom called me from work, made me leave work, and come talk to this cop at home (20 min away)... Now, tell me you'd trust the police after being un-necessarially singled out like that.

True, i've never been beaten by a cop, or treated just totally unfairly, but I'll be the first one to tell you that younger drivers get messed with a lot by the police.

*Edit* LLG i think he was referring to me about that "other member"


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I hear they confiscate donuts too.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> You know, I probably do know the cop. He's probably one of my customers. A lot of cops are regulars in my shop (even though the department made them sign a contract forbidding them to smoke or hey loose they're job--what bullshit is that? I guess they can still drink if they want to, or get as fat as they want to at Mickey D's  ).
> 
> I wouldn't call the guy _crooked_. Atleast not for that one act. That's a bit strong. I do believe the reason for pulling over the guy was that he was thought to have been smoking pot. If it were something else, why would the cop ask to see the cigars?
> 
> ...


I have been a Law Enforcement Officer for about 14 years now. I have worked for several differnt departments some upscale areas and some rough areas. I did choose this job nobody made me do it. It might sound funny but I see it as a calling. I am a firm believer that we as officers should be held to a higher standard and lead by example. We are still humans and make mistakes. I have disagreed with many officers in how they do things. To your remark of how we are not there when people need us. I can tell you that you are just plan wrong. I have been tasked several times not just with TRAFFIC DETAILS as you say but to notify a mother that her 8 year old son just died. I was with her during her most trying time in her life. I am not grateful it happen but felt lucky that God put me there to help her. Maybe that father that I was with while his 9 month old baby girl died on the plane ride over. He might just be thankfull that we are here. I do work for the public above all for those who can not defend themselves. I am not sure when was the last time you spoke to an abuse child or battered wife or had a scum of the earth try to stab you with a rusty pen

Even with your comments and not even knowing you. I am still willing to do my small part to protect you and your family.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> I guess they can still drink if they want to, or get as fat as they want to at Mickey D's  ).
> 
> *Most of the cops I know are bodybuilders, powerlifters and UFC style fighters...You're probably not in half the shape most of them are...nice f*cking generalization again.*
> 
> ...


Read your second to last paragraph again and tell me you're not a F#ck the Police guy. Pulling people over for doing nothing...yeah, nothing better to do. Aren't able to handle most situations? _Voluntary_ overtime? Try it sometime...see how easy it is. Don't give up the writing career for a detective job, you don't have the ability to see between the lines enough to succeed at it.


----------



## Siamang (Mar 1, 2006)

I've encountered a few police officers who were a little overzealous in taking offense, throwing their authority around, and generally being dicks. I went to school with a few guys who wanted to go into law enforcement, and they were jackass bullies too. I think it's myopic to say that every cop is someone who's genuinely concerned about public welfare, but going into a situation with an officer and _assuming_ that they're not going to be civil or giving an anecdote about how they mistreated you is usually more of a reflection of your own character and attitude, not theirs. Every career line attracts its particular share of shitheads, and law enforcement is no exception. My jackass friends probably got weeded out once they got into the force, or learned quickly to change their tune. Most police officers just want to do their job, which is generally a nasty and thankless one, and not get killed for it.

I've been pulled over a lot, arrested a few times on petty charges, and in not *one* of those situations did the officer act rudely or unprofessionally. I remained calm and showed them respect and cooperation from the get-go, and they did the same throughout the entire encounter. Never had anything confiscated(hell, the one time I had my truck impounded the cop reminded me to not forget to take all my stuff out), never was physically mistreated, never was spoken to condescendingly except for the time I was 15 and being a real prick to my parents. I think a lot of the times the cops who get in someone's face are the ones who are picking up on a person's attitude. Are police officers oversensitive and quick to take offense? Of course, they had better well be if they want to stay alive. Being polite and cooperative doesn't mean you're letting your rights get trampled on, and I think if you deal with cops by being mindful of their own necessarily paranoid perspective things will be a hell of a lot easier. Showing some extra respect to someone in a representative government position, regardless of how the person behind the badge might be acting, takes nothing away from yourself and honestly can make things a hell of a lot easier. It doesn't mean you're weak, or giving up your rights, or that the cop is more of a man than you. Know what you're entitled to when you get pulled over, and stick up for yourself, but be very, very polite about it.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Public servants who perform risky service to us all are to be commended and have my undying respect and admiration. Police, fire and rescue etc. Not a job that many have the courage to perform when necessary. The when necessary is the issue. For every "abuse story" which you have to consider the source before placing too much weight, there are also stories of heroism and courage in performing their duties to keep our system orderly and citizens safe.

Profiling gets big press now. It's pretty common sense to figure if you're a long haired bearded type smoking a cigar that sooner or later your going to be profiled over. Personally I thing they should hire the blind to do this and just rely on the thumping base.  But maybe that is profiling of a different nature.

Think that a national referendum on profiling middle eastern looking types for special attention at the airport would have a problem passing? It's not the Swedes we are concerned about. Right or wrong things like this happen every day and if you don't like it conform. If you want to be a banker you're going to have to cut your hair and bathe frequently. Fair or not.

Dis is merica and if you commie pinko ******* don't like it move to commie pinko *** land or whatever that place is called. :r

It's (the last paragraph) sarcasm Bitches!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Dis is merica and if you commie pinko ******* don't like it move to commie pinko *** land or whatever that place is called. :r
> 
> It's (the last paragraph) sarcasm Bitches!


Are some cops dicks? Yes.

Are all cops dicks? No.

Are 1 out of 2 cops dicks? No.

If you think all cops are dicks, take a look in the mirror...if you're not a dick, you're probably a douche bag.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RumblePen said:


> You know, I probably do know the cop. He's probably one of my customers. A lot of cops are regulars in my shop (even though the department made them sign a contract forbidding them to smoke or hey loose they're job--what bullshit is that? I guess they can still drink if they want to, or get as fat as they want to at Mickey D's  ).
> 
> I wouldn't call the guy _crooked_. Atleast not for that one act. That's a bit strong. I do believe the reason for pulling over the guy was that he was thought to have been smoking pot. If it were something else, why would the cop ask to see the cigars?
> 
> ...


What would you do?


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

Suburbahick said:


> My experience as well... I dont trust the police, They arent your friend, their job is to take what you say, and prosecute you with it in court. So why cooperate and tell them ANYTHING and make their case for em... When i get pulled over its always yes sir, no sir, very respectful, i dont bullshit the cop sayin i wasnt speeding when I was. Im more responsible than that.


Suburbahick: I agree with you that the police aren't your friends. I am not out there to make friends. I stopped caring if people "like" me or not while I'm doing my job. Yes, my job is to *have* people prosecuted (State Attorney does the prosecuting). I want you to understand, I am out there to make a case...Not twist peoples words around and make stuff up...

I can appreciate someone who doesn't want to incriminate themselves, but another pet peeve of mine is lying. It frosts my ass when I have people lie to me. I always give people the opportunity to tell me the truth. Assuming they don't fess up to a homicide, I'll try to keep them out of jail. (Tickets, notice to appear in court etc). When I ask a guy if he has any drugs on him and he says no, then I find a baggie in his pocket and he says, "These aren't my pants" (anyone that has been a cop has heard this one, am I right?) well ...you're getting an e-ticket ride to jail, with full privileges like vehicle impound, seat-belt tickets, window tint tickets, etc.

In my business I can't afford to make friends. That is left for my leisure time. Again, I treat people with respect if they start that way. If I get attitude, I can give it back ten-fold. If the attitude subsides, I can reel it back in too. That last trait comes from years of being a cop. Newbies are newbies. A rookie cop spends his first few years racing to every call hoping there's a fight. More seasons cops know, not everything needs to be solved with brute force. Some cops get over-seasoned and bitter. Its no excuse to be abusive, but it is the reason they are.

Do young kids get more police attention? For some things, sure. Younger adults have an "invincibility complex" going on. I'll never get hurt racing down the street with another car.

Who is more likely to be driving down the road with a tricked out Honda Accord, 2 LCD screens and *PLAYING* an XBOX WHILE DRIVING in rush hour traffic doing 45mph without his seatbelt on: a 17 year old male or a 45 year old male? (Yes, this is a true story):z

Now, who is more likely to be arrested or DUI while driving a Land Rover, with an 8ball of powder coke in his Italian Suit pocket. The young kid fresh out of high school or the 40 year old investment banker after a Christmas party with the overdosed and dying hooker in the back seat? (again...true story).

Who got treated better. The 17 year old. HE at least said he was being stupid. The older guy said, he will have my job, I'll be sorry for stopping him, can't we just forget about this and be friends, I pay your salary, I'm ruining his life, I was almost home, Here is my Rolex and some cash etc.

As for the gang thing...All I can tell you is we got an e-mail from the FBI and FLDE stating "kill a cop day" was coming up. Local gang chapter in our area was sponsoring it and to get in to the gang you had to kill a cop. They supplied the gun. It was a very violent and known gang that has now gotten away from the tattoos and clothing to more "blend in" and not get harassed by "the pigs".

We have also had four of our deputies home shot at and into in drive by all within a 5 mile radius. Coincidence? You may think so, but we sure don't.

Now, lets get back to the business of CIGARS. Its my damn weekend and I wanna smoke not talk shop!:al:w


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Are some cops dicks? Yes.
> 
> Are all cops dicks? No.
> 
> ...


Hey some of my best friends are douche bags.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Throb said:


> "Again, maybe the cop saw something else in the bag."


So, he kept that something else for himself and let the guy go?



Throb said:


> Where did you get this stat from? The jails and prisons are full of innocent people that had their rights violated..just ask them. There isn't a guilty person inside a jail. Really. Just ask them."


I wasn't talking about convicted criminals. And what stat? I didn't post any statistics, just something that I know happens quite a lot. Has happened to me and nearly every living person I know.

I wasn't criticizing cops for voluntary overtime. Just pointing out that those insane hours FrankSmith was commending them for are often a matter of choice and are well rewarded monetarily. But maybe I'm wrong on that?



Miami said:


> "To your remark of how we are not there when people need us."


I didn't mean it that way. Cops are not superheros. They can not be everywhere at all times. That is what I meant. In no way did I mean cops are never there when you need them. Just usually _after_ a crime has been comitted. How else could it work?



icehog3 said:


> "Most of the cops I know are bodybuilders, powerlifters and UFC style fighters...You're probably not in half the shape most of them are...nice f*cking generalization again."


Shit! It didn't even enter my mind that my comment could come off as a you took it. Honestly, that wasn't a COPS ARE FAT PIGS rag. I was criticizing whatever bureaucracy is responsible for forbidding cops to smoke, but not forbidding them from other 'unhealthy' habits. More than half of my Ju Jitsu class were cops in kickass shape.



> "How do you know it's debatable? Were you there???"


That's why it's debatable. I wasn't there. If everything did happen as the guy told me, then where's the debate? The cop pulled him over for smoking a cigar and took his cigars. If that is what happened to a T, how can you argue in favor of the cop?



> "Read your second to last paragraph again and tell me you're not a F#ck the Police guy. Pulling people over for doing nothing...yeah, nothing better to do. Aren't able to handle most situations? Voluntary overtime?"


Cops never pull anyone over for reasons that exist in their heads only? That never happens? I in no way stated that all cops do this 100% of the time. And I never said cops aren't able to handle most situations. I said they can't be there when you need them most of the time. They are chiefly available to help you _after_ a crime has been committed. And if you're the victim and think the cops are going to protect you from every situation, you are shit out of luck. Okay, maybe I got a skewed view on the overtime, but you can just blame my friends for that for all those times they bragged about how much money they made for simply standing in the rain on some holiday weekend at their own request.



FrankSmith said:


> link


"What would you do with a witty remark if you had one? OH BURN!


----------



## APFPilot1985 (Mar 16, 2006)

RumblePen said:


> That's why it's debatable. I wasn't there. If everything did happen as the guy told me, then where's the debate? The cop pulled him over for smoking a cigar and took his cigars. If that is what happened to a T, how can you argue in favor of the cop?


It is debatable because you weren't. To turn it around, if that isn't what happened to a T, how can you argue in favor of your guy?


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

People complaining about cops in the USA really need to take a trip down south of the border and see what real corruption is all about. Say hi to the Federales, and bring lots of pesos!


----------



## NaterGator86 (Apr 21, 2006)

Every LEO I have ever met in the great state of Fl has reciprocated exactly the same mood/respect I afforded them. Cant ask for anything more.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

I think this thread is getting out of hand, and people are taking offense to personal experiences. A Police Officer is just human. Ive been stopped a few times...(lead foot) and have been treated decently every time but one. While my personal experience with being stopped/questioned has been decent; I know its not been that way for everyone. I respect police officers and the job they do. Its hard work, low pay, no glory, and they get to deal with the scum of the earth. Unfortunately some of them turn into what they deal with, or become so jaded (if that's the right word) that crimes don't seem that important to them, it becomes just a job.
I don't have any Cop friends personally (not a choice, just happenstance) I know that Dustin (XXX) is a cop, and a man I'd love to know personally and be good friends with if it was not for the geography. (as long as he kept me out of the naked Pilate's). 
I do know one cop that KNEW about his own 12 yr old daughter being spied on and videotaped for 5-6 years(voyeur), and his wife is the one that bailed the Voyeur out of jail, and the cop is the one that let the man know that the police were coming so the guy could get rid of the videos of 12-16 yr old girls he'd taken.

Like I said in the beginning, a Police Officer is just a man. The badge neither makes the person under it a hero nor a $hit. I like to believe it takes a good man to take the badge, and I'd say at least 80% (and yes, this is a stat i just pulled off the top of my head) of the Police on the force are good and if they make a mistake, that's just what it is. everyone makes mistakes, Cops are just more closely scrutinized for it.
A bad apple ruins the bunch.
I have respect for police officers and the job they do. Every time ive been pulled over (except for the one jackass that pulled me and said "i really should give you a ticket for this..when i was going 3-4 over) ive thanked the police officer for doing his job, and apologised for his having to pull me. 

If any of this pi$$es anyone off, Before you get offended, please realize these are personal experiences.

David.


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

oh, you really pissed me off with that post shaggy... that was sooooo offensive :r j/k j/k...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Cops eat donuts.

Less donuts for me.

Bad cops ... bad, bad.

Never had a problem with any cop I've ever met .. even after being stopped driving 40 over the limit, staggering drunk crawling out of a swamp, or at any other times. I try not to be an ass .. pretty simple.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Cops eat donuts.
> 
> Less donuts for me.
> 
> ...


Ding Ding. Like climbing Everest for some.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Never had a problem with any cop I've ever met .. I try not to be an ass .. pretty simple.


:tpd:

Most people's experience with LEO's involve a traffic stop. *This is one of the most dangerous duties an officer performs.* They never know who they've stopped or what situation they will be stepping into. Remember that when a police officer stops you he/she must exit their vehicle and approach yours while trying to observe about 100 things all at once. Ask any officer and they will tell you there is no such thing as a routine traffic stop.

http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18137

Officer Jim Sell had 30 years of experience in law enforcement. He was the nicest guy you could ever meet. He worked alternate weekends doing traffic duty in a town so small even people from Arkansas don't know where it is. I'm sure he thought he was pulling over some kid who was going just a little too fast.

Remember this the next time you get pulled over.

Obviously there are bad apples in every bunch, but IME the great majority of officers are good people. Maybe its just different here in small town America.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

I think it all has to do with location. I spent most of my life respecting law officers and even working with them. Never had a bad experience and never got in trouble for anything that I didn't do. Even then, my treatment was always professional.

Then I moved to Omaha. 1 out of 2 is a pretty good number from my experience. County Mounties are OK and I have never had a bad experience with either the Douglas or Washington County boys. But Omaha Police, whole different story. Have not had a good experience yet. I think that it is a requirement that you have to be a 6 ft. tall ***** with an IQ of 8 to be a city cop around here. I'm sure that there has to be some that exceed these expectations and are actually the good public servants that have been written about here and that I have had experience with in every other place that I have lived. It is just that in the 16 years that I have lived in Omaha, I have only had the pleasure to meet a couple of them, and they have all retired. The new breed . . . damn! But I suppose it is just a reflection of the employment situation in general. My own industry is racked with similar problems. Why should the police be any different? Getting quality people in ANY profession is getting pretty hard.

As to the hero worship thing, sorry. I don't consider cops any more highly than I do anyone else. If you are performing a public service, you are OK in my book. I consider a garbage collector or utility worker just as important as a cop or fireman in my book. There are a lot of unsung heros out there that make our life more civilized.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> If you think all cops are dicks, take a look in the mirror...if you're not a dick, you're probably a douche bag.


Most people who have problems with the police have it because they are guilty or are acting suspicious. I've had police ask me what I'm doing many times even while working. It's *their* job to protect and if they are questioning me about what I'm doing then I know they are doing their job.
I've been stopped by the police many times, all for speeding. I deserved to get pulled over erery time. Yea, I wasn't happy about it but I deserved it.

How about we all recognize what kind of trash the police have to deal with and make it a little easier on them when they pull you over or question you about something.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

"This is the police. We have you surrounded. Put your humidor on the ground and come out with your hands up!"


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dang that sucks but at least he let him go


----------



## cigarsarge (Feb 7, 2005)

punch said:


> I consider a garbage collector or utility worker just as important as a cop or fireman in my book.


The next time someone you love is getting robbed raped and beaten or your house is on fire call the garbage man or the guy that wires your cable. Keep in mind they are important.

By the way you talk you value garbage collection and other conveinences as much as you value your own personal safety. I guess it is all about prioriities.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

punch said:


> I don't consider cops any more highly than I do anyone else. If you are performing a public service, you are OK in my book. I consider a garbage collector or utility worker just as important as a cop or fireman in my book.


Exactly.

There were only 60 police officers on 911 who never went home that night ... killed on duty because they were "just doing their jobs".

Just count the number of garbage collectors and utility workers killed on 911 while trying to do their jobs. Why there was ... there was ......

On a serious note, your attitude is seriously twisted.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SeanGAR said:


> Exactly.
> 
> There were only 60 police officers on 911 who never went home that night ... killed on duty because they were "just doing their jobs".
> 
> ...


Thanks Sean... I was too pissed off to reply


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

punch said:


> I don't consider cops any more highly than I do anyone else. If you are performing a public service, you are OK in my book. I consider a garbage collector or utility worker just as important as a cop or fireman in my book. There are a lot of unsung heros out there that make our life more civilized.


Cops don't expect to be considered more highly than anyone else.

They also don't like to be bashed by people who can't seem to avoid ongoing negative contacts, but they do expect that.

I had a friend who was a cop in the town I work in. He went to make a "routine" traffic stop on a car that displayed an expired registration tag. He followed the car while trying to run it through the DMV....it made a turn onto a side street that has a hill, and accelerated quickly. When Kevin (the cop) got to the top of the hill, he saw that the car had stopped, the driver had exited and was wielding an AR-15. The first shot went through the windshield right where Kevin's head had been...luckily, Kevin began to duck when he saw the weapon, and the shot hit him in the shoulder. Then the AR-15 jammed, and Kevin was able to reverse out of harm's way.

Turns out the guy had just robbed a bank minutes earlier in a bordering town, so recent that it had not been put over other towns' dispatch yet. The guy was an ex-military sharpshooter, an ex-cop (yup..one of the bad ones), and would have killed Kevin without a doubt had the rifle not jammed.

http://www.amiannoying.com/(lj24i2a4jirh01bb1hw0o0ad)/view.aspx?id=15777&collection=5239

There is no such thing as a "routine" traffic stop....no such thing as a "routine" call....But I guess the garbage men and utility workers in Nebraska get shot at, stabbed, spit on and motherf#cked on a regular basis, right?

No cop should think he is better than any other law-abiding citizen....but nobody should be bashing cops because they bring sh#t on themselves. And that whole pile of "cops routinely pull people over for no reason" is just that...a pile.

Ok....my fingers are tired and my head hurts....


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Exactly.
> 
> There were only 60 police officers on 911 who never went home that night ... killed on duty because they were "just doing their jobs".
> 
> ...


How about the number of Office Workers who were just doing there job and didn't go home that night? Come on, seriously, why the hell is 911 springing up into this conversation? What's so twisted about his logic? If it weren't for garbage men and sewage plant workers, we'd all be dead from disease.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

RumblePen said:


> How about the number of Office Workers who were just doing there job and didn't go home that night? Come on, seriously, why the hell is 911 springing up into this conversation? What's so twisted about his logic? If it weren't for garbage men and sewage plant workers, we'd all be dead from disease.


Because garbage men and sewage plant workers don't risk their lives daily as part of their job.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

icehog3 said:


> But you could do something about it. Police Departments don't tolerate thieves in their ranks. This isn't 1970s New York or Chicago. As CdC said, many people who complain about constant "harassment" are people who bring it upon themselves. But I won't say that 1 out of 2...because I don't have facts to back that up, it's just a bullshit statement made from limited experience and conjecture...sound familiar, CrazyFool?


You aren't from Buffalo.

If its contract time, you can bet your ass that there will be roadblocks on Rt 33 out of the city during Sabres games. Rt 33 is our main arterial...a f'in expressway!

Their last move has been to ticket everything in sight in protest of their contract negotiations. Some of it is nitpicky, enforcing where they havent before, but they are now at the point of fraud. For special events, such as parent-teacher conferences, major church events, etc within the city where parking is limited, they will grant a waiver for on street parking. They have always done this and continue to do so. The difference is, now they ticket the people who are, technically, parked legally. Its easy to get out of, but it sends a message.

Nothing like a meter maid getting 100k + a year. Putting their lives on the line my ass!

Now, I do realize many outside of Buffalo don't subscribe to this union bullying BS (and many in the BPD don't either), but this is the crap we have to put up with here. I love living in a union town!


----------



## APFPilot1985 (Mar 16, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> You aren't from Buffalo.
> 
> If its contract time, you can bet your ass that there will be roadblocks on Rt 33 out of the city during Sabres games. Rt 33 is our main arterial...a f'in expressway!
> 
> ...


Funny, I have defended the police in this thread before but I was planning on saying something about the Buffalo PD. With the ongoing FBI investigation as well as the state investigation there is little doubt that the BPD is a very sick police department. I lived there for a couple of years in University Heights and I have seen it first hand. However without a doubt that is the exception to the rule as far as PD's go.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> You aren't from Buffalo.
> 
> If its contract time, you can bet your ass that there will be roadblocks on Rt 33 out of the city during Sabres games. Rt 33 is our main arterial...a f'in expressway!
> 
> !


Maybe they are just pissed 'cause the Sabres suck ass....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe they are just pissed 'cause the Sabres suck ass....


Yup there so bad they are working the wrong side.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

APFPilot1985 said:


> I was planning on saying something about the Buffalo PD.
> 
> However without a doubt that is the exception to the rule as far as PD's go.


Exactly.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

icehog3 said:


> Maybe they are just pissed 'cause the Sabres suck ass....


You're lucky I don't give a rat's ass about hockey. Otherwise :bx


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> You're lucky I don't give a rat's ass about hockey. Otherwise :bx


That's what I'm talking about Adam!!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

APFPilot1985 said:


> Funny, I have defended the police in this thread before but I was planning on saying something about the Buffalo PD. With the ongoing FBI investigation as well as the state investigation there is little doubt that the BPD is a very sick police department. I lived there for a couple of years in University Heights and I have seen it first hand. However without a doubt that is the exception to the rule as far as PD's go.


Hell, the BPD is the straightest outfit we have in this city. Fox is doing a special on us next month...When Unions go Wild!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> Hell, the BPD is the straightest outfit we have in this city. Fox is doing a special on us next month...When Unions go Wild!


Call me when they do "Girls Gone Wild, Sabres Games Edition".... ;-)

p.s.....Love the Sean quote in your sig.....


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

icehog3 said:


> That's what I'm talking about Adam!!


You can have your hockey, but should you speak poorly of the Bills, Bandits, or Pittsburgh....Lord have mercy on your soul!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> You can have your hockey, but should you speak poorly of the Bills, Bandits, or Pittsburgh....Lord have mercy on your soul!


Don't even get me started on the Penguins....LOL!!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

icehog3 said:


> Call me when they do "Girls Gone Wild, Sabres Games Edition".... ;-)
> 
> p.s.....Love the Sean quote in your sig.....


Half of NHL players have French names....I think that is the league highlight film


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

icehog3 said:


> Don't even get me started on the Penguins....LOL!!


The University, not the city.

EDIT: Yeah, I thought that was one of Sean's finer gems.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> Half of NHL players have French names....I think that is the league highlight film


Sorry, I'll take Brooke Burke over Jean Ratelle, Michel Goulet or Richard Martin anytime....but that's how I roll.....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> The University, not the city.


NEWMAN!!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

icehog3 said:


> Sorry, I'll take Brooke Burke over Jean Ratelle, Michel Goulet or Richard Martin anytime....but that's how I roll.....


I'd agree, but I've never seen pictures of Jean of Michelle before. And Richard, that's a guys name?!? You're a sick pup.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> I'd agree, but I've never seen pictures of Jean of Michelle before. And Richard, that's a guys name?!? You're a sick pup.


Yer killin' me Adam!! LOL


----------



## APFPilot1985 (Mar 16, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> Hell, the BPD is the straightest outfit we have in this city. Fox is doing a special on us next month...When Unions go Wild!


Amherst PD is pretty good too they might be hard nosed but they aren't corrupt.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

APFPilot1985 said:


> Amherst PD is pretty good too they might be hard nosed but they aren't corrupt.


Great post, I would like to expand if you do not mind.

Therein lies the problem (with peoples attitudes) with Law enforcement.

When a cop is doing his job and sticking to the law (like he/she is supposed to and what we are paying them for) and the people that are getting pulled over all the time due to their own issues and not willing to accept the reactions to THEIR ACTIONS... they just lash out at those (or anyone else) that they can blame their problems on. If you don't get yourself pulled over, you will not have a problem.

Said it before CLICKY

Just for the record, I have been pulled over MANY times (another lead foot) but I have been let out of so many tickets it is emabarassing... all I did was be polite, honest, acknowledge my fault and show respect at all times... YES even if he was being a jerk. I have had jerks let me go because I was not acting like an idiot BUT EVEN if he didn't let me go... it was still my fault for getting pulled over in the first place.

And to those that say cops are not heroes... how about looking up how many have died in the line of duty PROTECTING YOUR WAY OF LIFE and how many more are taking that risk AND THEN shooting your mouth off... no, better yet, just stop shooting your mouths off.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

APFPilot1985 said:


> Amherst PD is pretty good too they might be hard nosed but they aren't corrupt.


I think they've had some trouble this past year as well. Quick history for you.... last year Amherst elected a new Town Supervisor (you may remember Susan Grelick who occupied the position since the stone age) named Satish Mohan. He wanted one term to get the ball rolling. He is a civil engineering professor from UB, and his goal has been to weed out all of the BS spending and drop taxes. So far he has been doing a great job, but naturally some town workers have been uphappy that they are no longer getting full pay and benefits after being fired (true story).

I'm pretty sure that some of the town police have been embarassed by Satish and his reviews of all of the town's expenditures.

The Amherst PD is, however, pretty straight though. They can be pompous pricks (I'm not saying this as a guy who has been pulled over, but as someone that works closely with many police departments throughout WNY), but sometimes when you give a small man a badge and a gun, that can happen. Especially when they police an area that has had maybe one shooting in 10 years.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sigh......

I just got to this thread now and it depresses me to see such broad sweeping generalizations about law enforcement. You know what makes the news??? Some asshole, cop taking a swing at a meth head after losing his cool. Wrong in my opinion but that's what the media reports. You know what they don't report... the 1000's of cops who are out there everyday doing a shit job for shit pay and doing it with fairness and integrity. You know what else they don't show, an 18 year veteran less than 2 years away from retiring getting kicked in the shoulder by a drunk 19 year old girl and losing the normal use of his arm. What thanks does he get for putting in all those years just to get messed up by a drunk sorority girl and having to quit his officer job??? Or what about the good cops that just make a traffic stop and end up getting stabbed by 4 gang members on a routine speeding ticket? Where's the bitching about that?

I know most of this is kicking the horse that died 3 pages ago but I got a PM linking me to this thread so I thought I'd throw in my :2. Most of you don't know 2 shits about what it takes to work in law enforcement as much as I have no idea what it takes to work in a cement plant... the difference? I don't make broad sweeping statements about guys who work in a cement plant because I don't know what it takes for them to do what they do. The reality, there are assholes in every walk of life, no matter what job you do you will run into someone who's a dick. I bet every one of you can tell me someone at work you wish was history. The only difference, those people don't make the news for being a f*ck-up at their job.

Pet peeve...... cops pull people over for no reason. I call bullshit. In my department (as well as every other goddamn dept) you must have PC to make a traffic stop. You go to court on anything and the judge wants to know why you pulled over the car in the first place. Because I felt like it is not a suitable answer. If you're getting pulled over, chances are you're doing something wrong or there is something wrong with your car. End of story. Are there f*ck up cops... yes. Do they make up the majority... no.

The story about the cigar theiving cop... well that just pisses me off and that cop should be punished for his actions. No doubt about it. Funny thing is, I got pulled over 2 days ago while smoking a HDM Epi 1. I got pulled over by a DPS cop I'd never met. I'm not a dick so I didn't badge him, to him I was just an ordinary citizen. Courteous and respectful is how I roll and he reciprocated. At no point did he ask me to put out my cigar and at no point did I blow smoke into his face. I placed the cigar on the top of my coffee mug while I talked to him to be courteous. That's the name of the game. I don't care if you're getting a criminal speeding citation or a written warning, if you're respectful and honest, that's how the officer is going to treat you.

Oh and I've just got to say something about the 6-8 week course. Are you kidding me? I know you've apologized so I don't mean to beat you up but where I work it takes more than 2 months to get hired.

Initial written exam 3hours
Oral board interviews 2hours
Psych Exam written 1hour
Psych Exam with Psychologist 2hours
2nd round of Oral Boards 2hours
Background interview with Detective *4*hours (not joking)
Polygraph Test 2hours
Followup Interview with Detective 1hour
Physical Exam 1hour
Drug and Health Screening 30min
Interview with the Chief 1hour

That's just to get hired. After that:
4 and a half month Academy
1 month post Academy (at Department)
10 week FTO program
1 year probation

6-8 weeks of training my ass, it takes a lot of moral integrity just to get a job when you're testing with 50 other applicants and they're only hiring 1 officer. You've got to tow the line and you've got to show that you're capable of being fair, honest, and firm. I've only met 1 cop at our Dept in the time I've been here that was a total and complete waste of space.... he didn't even last a year and now works at Home Depot.

So in summation of my long boring rant, think what you want and I'll think what I want and hopefully I never criticize you about the job you're doing.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

No bad cops eh? Well? WELL!









Sorry guys couldn't resist. Re this thread I'd be more worried if 40 something guys agreed with 20 something guys about da man. When I was 20 something da man was da enemy. Now that I'm 40 something da man is muh buddy. Attitudes about the police change in direct proportion to changes in hairline.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

:r @ Colgate


No matter how many times we try and shake 'em the damn village people always foil our plans :r


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

cigarsarge said:


> The next time someone you love is getting robbed raped and beaten or your house is on fire call the garbage man or the guy that wires your cable. Keep in mind they are important.
> 
> By the way you talk you value garbage collection and other conveinences as much as you value your own personal safety. I guess it is all about prioriities.


I carry a gun for my personal safety. It has been with me on three occasions when the police were not. My priorities are exactly where they need to be.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> How about the number of Office Workers who were just doing there job and didn't go home that night?


The police officers went into the building *after* the planes hit. The office workers were already there. The policemen and firemen put themselves in harms way. That is the difference.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> The police officers went into the building *after* the planes hit. The office workers were already there. The policemen and firemen put themselves in harms way. That is the difference.


F#ckin A Tweety, Kyle! :u


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

I've probably written this before but it's worth repeating especially for the younger guys and gals here. I met a guy down in Mexico, a ****** from San Diego that went native and well he had some good advice about what to do if you are pulled over. I'll repeat what he said and add a little something. First off, he was talking about Mexican police but it definitely applies to all. RULE 1: SMILE. RULE 2: DON'T ARGUE. RULE 3: APOLOGIZE FOR ______(infraction). RULE 4: KEEP YOUR HANDS ON THE WHEEL IN PLAIN SIGHT AS THE OFFICER APPROACHES YOUR CAR AND KEEP THEM THERE UNTIL HE ASKS FOR THE LICENSE - WHY? HE KNOWS YOU DON'T HAVE A GUN! RULE 5 (MEXICO specific): TRAVEL WITH A KID AND TELL THE OFFICER YOU AND (KID) WERE ON THE WAY TO DO THIS OR THAT. THEY LOVE IT WHEN YOU SHOW YOUR FAMILY MAN ROOTS.

Just keeping your hands on the wheel in plain sight will lower the stress level immensely. These cops pull someone over and it probably goes through their minds each and every time, is this the guy that's going to shoot me? When you remove that thought, you make huge strides in relations. 

Almost forgot one: IF YOU ARE ACCOSTED BY THE MAN, DON'T GRAB HIS PACKAGE AND HANG ON.

Good luck!


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Exactly.
> 
> There were only 60 police officers on 911 who never went home that night ... killed on duty because they were "just doing their jobs".
> 
> ...


Seems to me that there were close to 3000 other people that were killed "just doing their jobs" on 911. I'm sorry, but getting killed being at the wrong place at the wrong time does not qualify one as a hero in my book.

Now, if we take a look at more "normal" time periods rather than a single event, things look like this:

In 2004, 119 police officers were killed in the line of duty. 37 firemen were killed in the line of duty. 95 people were killed putting in gas, water and electrical service to homes and businesses. 51 were killed generating the electricity and providing the gas the heats homes and providing sewer services. Interestingly, only 7 garbage collectors were killed on the job. Safer than I thought.

When we consider long term data (NIOSH from 1983-1995), workers in the field of Justice, Public Order and Safety have a fatality rate on the job of 7.9 per 100,000 workers. Electric Light and Power workers are at 9.4 per 100,000 workers, and Other Utility and Sanitary Service is at 9.0 per 100,000 workers.

While the above statistics may have some relevance in a "my job is more dangerous than your job" or a "my dick is bigger than yours" discussion, they really are not important for the point that I was trying to make, which is that police officers are really no more important than any other public servant. I am not saying that they are LESS important by any means.

Now, first we must understand that I do NOT think poorly of police and firemen in general. They do a valuable job, and they provide a valuable public service. I normally support any efforts on their part to get better compensation and benefits, even here in Omaha, where I have been less than impressed with their performance. However, I have never needed a fireman, and the few times that I could have used a policeman, I ended up having to take care of the matter myself. On the other hand, every time that I flip a light switch, I get light. My house stays warm all winter. My toilet flushes and gets rid of my poop nearly every time I need it. And every Thursday, the garbage men come and take away my garbage. Considering the daily and continuous benefit that I get from some of the OTHER public servants that I pay for, I'm afraid that I do not see why you consider my appreciation for them as twisted. Seriously.

As for the 911 tearjerker attempt, there were also 26 flight attendants, 15 janitors, 6 cooks and 30 secretaries (at least by that title, I did not count fancy names like "adminstrative assistant") that did not go home that night because they were "just doing their jobs". I really don't see your point with the 911 reference.

I don't know if I hit a raw nerve on this one with you or not since am normally lock step in agreement with you on most things. This time, however, I am not getting your logic. Either that or I have mis-stated my position in a way that would make you thing that I do not like policemen. I guess that I get a bit pissed when I get the feeling that someone thinks that because I do not put someone on a pedistal higher than everyone else, I must dislike them. My emotional state is such that there is room in my heart for many people, and I have always had a lot of appreciation for those that perform less than desireable tasks that make my life easier. I value those people highly and do not look down on them. I am appreciative of all those who work for my benefit, and I even often think of the farmer and the farm laborer when I eat my food. Perhaps this regard for the "little man" IS twisted by today"s moral standards.

And even in spite of my less than glowing review of the police situation in my current location, I would hate to be without them. They have never benefited me DIRECTLY, and I have not had a good experience with them to this point. HOWEVER, the job that they do day in and day out indirectly benefits me by providing an overall safer community than it would be without them. That is why when push comes to shove, they can count on me in their corner, even if I may be a bit critical of them at times.

I hope this makes my position a bit more clear, and I am truely sorry if I have offended any of the cops on this board. This is particularly so if you happen to be from one of the many fine departments that I have had nothing but good experiences with.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

colgate said:


> I've probably written this before but it's worth repeating especially for the younger guys and gals here. I met a guy down in Mexico, a ****** from San Diego that went native and well he had some good advice about what to do if you are pulled over. I'll repeat what he said and add a little something. First off, he was talking about Mexican police but it definitely applies to all. RULE 1: SMILE. RULE 2: DON'T ARGUE. RULE 3: APOLOGIZE FOR ______(infraction). RULE 4: KEEP YOUR HANDS ON THE WHEEL IN PLAIN SIGHT AS THE OFFICER APPROACHES YOUR CAR AND KEEP THEM THERE UNTIL HE ASKS FOR THE LICENSE - WHY? HE KNOWS YOU DON'T HAVE A GUN! RULE 5 (MEXICO specific): TRAVEL WITH A KID AND TELL THE OFFICER YOU AND (KID) WERE ON THE WAY TO DO THIS OR THAT. THEY LOVE IT WHEN YOU SHOW YOUR FAMILY MAN ROOTS.
> 
> Just keeping your hands on the wheel in plain sight will lower the stress level immensely. These cops pull someone over and it probably goes through their minds each and every time, is this the guy that's going to shoot me? When you remove that thought, you make huge strides in relations.
> 
> ...


Amen! And remember, you have the right to remain silent. USE IT! Don't mouth off. If you don't like what is going on, there are ways to address it later. Out on the side of a road in a high stress sitution is NOT the time or the place. That is what courts are for.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

punch said:


> Seems to me that there were close to 3000 other people that were killed "just doing their jobs" on 911. I'm sorry, but getting killed being at the wrong place at the wrong time does not qualify one as a hero in my book.
> 
> *The police officers went into the building after the planes hit. The office workers were already there. The policemen and firemen put themselves in harms way. That is the difference.*


Thanks to PadronMe for his permission and copyrights...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

punch said:


> As for the 911 tearjerker attempt, there were also 26 flight attendants, 15 janitors, 6 cooks and 30 secretaries (at least by that title, I did not count fancy names like "adminstrative assistant") that did not go home that night because they were "just doing their jobs". I really don't see your point with the 911 reference.


Cops and firefighters *volunteer* for *high risk* jobs serving their communities.

The rest of the people killed on 911 were in the wrong place at the wrong time. The cops and firefighters were somewhere else safe and sound and their jobs made them go to the towers, some went inside, and ended up dying.

The people inside the towers that were smart or able to ran like hell to get out. That wasn't an option for a cop or a firefighter, was it now?


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

"Quote:
Originally Posted by Punch

Seems to me that there were close to 3000 other people that were killed "just doing their jobs" on 911. I'm sorry, but getting killed being at the wrong place at the wrong time does not qualify one as a hero in my book."

edited: just wow.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

punch said:


> I carry a gun for my personal safety. It has been with me on three occasions when the police were not. My priorities are exactly where they need to be.


Personal responsibility is lost with so many, each individuals safety is their own.

- To even attempt to compare police officers to garbage men or almost any other profession is moronic. [not saying anyone is a moron]

- Police officers are just like the rest of us, except for the part where they put themselves into situations of risking bodily harm trying to protect us from the scum of society while we bitch that we got a ticket for speeding.

While I do not put my safety in the hands of others, I'd bet that 99.9% of every LEO would put themself in grave danger to help another person. You are not going to find that same quality in 99% of all other people.

_Did you have a rough day at work and have to put up with some BS?_
Two officers respond to a 911 call from a mother who's son is doped up wielding a knife and fears for her life. Officers find him in the alley after he flees the house. He charges the female officer as she tries to use her stun gun to no success. As the knife wielder stabs her in the shoulder and neck, both her and her partner shot and kill the teen. The mother gets full ch. 41 coverage bitching the she doesn't pay these police to kill her son.

Sometimes my days just suck at work, but I really don't think I can match that one.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Thanks to PadronMe for his permission and copyrights...


You'll have to pay for that. You now must smoke a Cremosa.


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Pet peeve...... *cops pull people over for no reason. I call bullshit.* In my department (as well as every other goddamn dept) *you must have PC to make a traffic stop*. You go to court on anything and the judge wants to know why you pulled over the car in the first place. Because I felt like it is not a suitable answer. If you're getting pulled over, chances are you're doing something wrong or there is something wrong with your car. End of story. *Are there f*ck up cops... yes. Do they make up the majority... no. *


Dude, Teenage drivers get more shit from cops, (Including getting pulled over for made up reasons, just to make sure they arent doing anything wrong.) debate that all you want, but I wont believe ANYTHING you say that contradicts my personal experiences

Cops know the law, they know how to cover their ass and lie on paperwork, and they have the backing of their fellow "boys in blue" to stick up for them when they do something shitty.

BOTLS that are Peace Officers, know that I have respect for the position you hold, I've encountered some serious FACs , and it has tainted my view on most of em. From my experience, 90% of cops are alright, chill people. its the 10% that are FACs who will illegally pull you over, give you shit, give you a "warning" for the way your car came from the dealership, ask you to throw out your premium stick, all because you were "driving with all your windows down, which most people do who have illegal window tint on their vehicle do".... (thats total bullshit, NOW i have dark ass window tint on my vehicle and I try to keep my windows up as often as possible) I am convinced that the only reason I got pulled over was he saw a teenage kid, going the speed limit down the road (cruise control, and i saw the cop way before hand) smoking a cigar. He prolly didnt think I was old enough to be smoking (which is why he asked me if i had to be 21 to buy cigars). and wanted something to do.

Its been years since thats happened, but I still remember gettin messed with like it was yesterday. Whats sad is I am not the only one that I know has been pulled over because they were either a white kid driving in the hood in a tricked out preformance mustang (dropping a buddy from school off, thought he was gettin druuugs.)

Just a couple points to think about.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Suburbahick said:


> Dude, Teenage drivers get more shit from cops, (Including getting pulled over for made up reasons, just to make sure they arent doing anything wrong.) debate that all you want, but I wont believe ANYTHING you say that contradicts my personal experiences


Dude..... well since you won't believe *ANYTHING* why even bother to have the damn conversation. IMO, you have conversations, constructive arguments to hear the other person's side and possibly re-assess your own opinion based on what the other person has to say.

Just randomly arguing for the sake of bitching is counterproductive IMO and makes you look ass-ish. Kinda like saying "Wrestling is not fake and I don't care what you say I'm not gonna listen" That just makes you sound immature and doesn't help to lend credibility to your argument.

Just saying.........



Hick said:


> Cops know the law, they know how to cover their ass and lie on paperwork, and they have the backing of their fellow "boys in blue" to stick up for them when they do something shitty.


Please tell me what you do for a living as I would now LOVE to make broad sweeping derogatory generalizations about your profession. I haven't been closed minded in awhile so I'd like to try it out again to see how it feels.



Hick said:


> BOTLS that are Peace Officers, know that I have respect for the position you hold, I've encountered some serious FACs , and it has tainted my view on most of em. From my experience, 90% of cops are alright, chill people. its the 10% that are FACs who will illegally pull you over, give you shit, give you a "warning" for the way your car came from the dealership, ask you to throw out your premium stick, all because you were "driving with all your windows down, which most people do who have illegal window tint on their vehicle do".... (thats total bullshit, NOW i have dark ass window tint on my vehicle and I try to keep my windows up as often as possible) I am convinced that the only reason I got pulled over was he saw a teenage kid, going the speed limit down the road (cruise control, and i saw the cop way before hand) smoking a cigar. He prolly didnt think I was old enough to be smoking (which is why he asked me if i had to be 21 to buy cigars). and wanted something to do.
> 
> Its been years since thats happened, but I still remember gettin messed with like it was yesterday. Whats sad is I am not the only one that I know has been pulled over because they were either a white kid driving in the hood in a tricked out preformance mustang (dropping a buddy from school off, thought he was gettin druuugs.)
> 
> Just a couple points to think about.


Like I said, sorry to hear about your bad experiences but that doesn't represent Law Enforcement as a whole. To say "Don't trust any cops and when you get pulled over make sure its in a public place so you don't get your ass beat" is just plain wrong. You wanna argue, fine. Let's do it constructively and respect each other's opinion. You wanna pitch a bitch fit, then I'm done.


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

Lascivious, My sincerest apologies since It would appear that I have offended you. After re-reading that post, i do come off a bit assish. 

I do respect your opinion. 

I got "Dont trust the police, they arent your friends" was from my Criminal Justice professor at college, who was an HPD officer for 7 years.

Btw Im unemployed... Im one of those college students here in "The Jungle"... Criminal Justice major actually.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Suburbahick said:


> Dude, Teenage drivers get more shit from cops, (Including getting pulled over for made up reasons, just to make sure they arent doing anything wrong.) debate that all you want, but I wont believe ANYTHING you say that contradicts my personal experiences


OH! Here we go again!!!!!! MY OPINION IS ALL THAT MATTERS EVEN IF YOU CAN PROVIDE EVIDENCE OTHERWISE!!!! *comes complete with stomping feet, lower lip out, and holding of breath*
You sir, have just pinged my Asshat meter into the red



Suburbahick said:


> Cops know the law, they know how to cover their ass and lie on paperwork, and they have the backing of their fellow "boys in blue" to stick up for them when they do something shitty.


Followed with lets get out the broadest paint brush ever made, so I can offend every police officer on the planet. Amazing how they could build this vast criminal empire such as the world has never seen before, AND ONLY YOU FOUND OUT ABOUT IT!



Suburbahick said:


> BOTLS that are Peace Officers, know that I have respect for the position you hold,


Then how come every thing you say tends to drip with disrespect. I agree with Dustin, you aren't worth the time to argue with.



Suburbahick said:


> Criminal Justice major actually.


And that is just the topper, perhaps the funniest thing I have read all week...can't make this crap up


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Suburbahick said:


> Lascivious, My sincerest apologies since It would appear that I have offended you. After re-reading that post, i do come off a bit assish.
> 
> I do respect your opinion.
> 
> ...


Apology accepted bro.....

Like I said, I don't have a problem with people that dislike Officers, there's plenty of 'em and if that's your thing... fine. No biggie.

What I took exception to was the fact that you _seemed_ like you were throwing out a generalization type argument and then saying that you weren't going to listen to anybody else's thoughts/opinions/personal experience. That's what ripped me. You don't like cops... fine, however if you wanna hang in a constructive argument then play fair.

Criminal Justice Major..... too ironic bro... too friggin hilarious :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dustin isn't the only person offended...right off the bat "Dude" is about as disrespectful as it gets in my book.



Suburbahick said:


> Dude, Teenage drivers get more shit from cops, (Including getting pulled over for made up reasons, just to make sure they arent doing anything wrong.) debate that all you want, but I wont believe ANYTHING you say that contradicts my personal experiences.
> 
> YOU SAY THE REASONS ARE MADE UP...I AIN'T BUYING IT...PULLED OVER ALL THE TIME, AND ALWAYS FOR MADE UP REASONS...UH HUH.
> 
> ...


The qualifications you make at the end don't absolve you from the bullsh#t you said at the start...JMHO, tell me to go f#ck myself if you like, I really son't give a sh#t. I am sick and tired of the bullsh#t in this thread.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Cops and firefighters *volunteer* for *high risk* jobs serving their communities.
> 
> The rest of the people killed on 911 were in the wrong place at the wrong time. The cops and firefighters were somewhere else safe and sound and their jobs made them go to the towers, some went inside, and ended up dying.
> 
> The people inside the towers that were smart or able to ran like hell to get out. That wasn't an option for a cop or a firefighter, was it now?


And the guy climbing a 40 ft pole in the rain to get your power back on isn't working at a high risk job to serve his community? As far as high risk jobs go, did you know that police work does not even make the top 10 list for high risk jobs? Fishermen and lumberjacks exceed the police by a long shot, as do truck drivers. And when it comes to options, why did the cops at Columbine wait outside till Harris and Klebold shot themselves? Seems like they excercised an option, too. We are kind of arguing in circles, and I'm still not sure of your point. I simply do not dislike policemen. But, if you want me to agree that cops are the most important people in the whole world and my life could not go on without them, sorry. I don't buy it. If you or someone else want to believe that, go ahead. For me, they are one of many public servants for which we should all be thankfull.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

punch said:


> But, if you want me to agree that cops are the most important people in the whole world and my life could not go on without them, sorry. I don't buy it. If you or someone else want to believe that, go ahead. For me, they are one of many public servants for which we should all be thankfull.


That's not what he is saying, you are putting words in his mouth.

Nobody is saying cops are MORE important than anyone, what we are doing is arguing with the couple people here who seem to think they are all pieces of shit. That's the difference.


----------



## Cheo Malanga (Apr 4, 2006)

in all of my life i, a law abiding citizen with a clean record and very active in my community, can say that 80% of the time i've had to dealt w/ a cop he/she's been rude to me.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cheo Malanga said:


> in all of my life i, a law abiding citizen with a clean record and very active in my community, can say that 80% of the time i've had to dealt w/ a cop he/she's been rude to me.


So maybe 80% you've come off like a d.b. to them...unreal.


----------



## Cheo Malanga (Apr 4, 2006)

it is possible. half the time i'm driving late @ night when i should be sleeping doing nothing. and i can see how they can think i'm up to something. but it is scary that they never seem to give me the beneffit of the doubt.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Personal responsibility is lost with so many, each individuals safety is their own.
> 
> - To even attempt to compare police officers to garbage men or almost any other profession is moronic. [not saying anyone is a moron]
> 
> ...


Comparing police officers to garbage men moronic? Depends. Why just choose the garbage men? Why not the other services? If you had to choose between one or the other, would you rather have electricity or police protection? Would your rather have police protection, or running water? Would you rather have police protection or sanitation? As for me, I kind of like all of the above. And that was the point of my post. Now if you push me to an answer, I'll keep my lights, water and sewer, thank you. I already have guns and all of my family members know how to use them. Now, the dump is not too far away from me, and the neighborhood is going to hell, so I would take the cops over the garbage people, if you really forced me to make a choice. What I think is moronic is having to make the comparison. I really think all of the people who provide me with the above (and other) services are important. Why the competition?

As to the police being just like the rest of us, I agree!!!!! They put themselves in danger for us, but so do some of the rest of us. And, btw, when I get a ticket for speeding, I don't give the officer any crap. Even if I was not going as fast as he said I was, I see it that it just makes up for all of the times that I was speeding and did not get caught. Some people may disagree with me, but I don't really mind the speeding ticket deal. I've seen the aftermath of a few accidents, and when you consider how many of them were preventable if the asshole was not speeding or drunk, it is sickening. The highway patrol sees this stuff all of the time, and when they pull you over for driving too fast, they may well have saved your life. That's my take on the matter.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> That's not what he is saying, you are putting words in his mouth.
> 
> Nobody is saying cops are MORE important than anyone, what we are doing is arguing with the couple people here who seem to think they are all pieces of shit. That's the difference.


If that's the case, we are in total agreement.


----------



## Cheo Malanga (Apr 4, 2006)

punch said:


> Comparing police officers to garbage men moronic? Depends. Why just choose the garbage men? Why not the other services? If you had to choose between one or the other, would you rather have electricity or police protection? Would your rather have police protection, or running water? Would you rather have police protection or sanitation? As for me, I kind of like all of the above. And that was the point of my post. Now if you push me to an answer, I'll keep my lights, water and sewer, thank you. I already have guns and all of my family members know how to use them. Now, the dump is not too far away from me, and the neighborhood is going to hell, so I would take the cops over the garbage people, if you really forced me to make a choice. What I think is moronic is having to make the comparison. I really think all of the people who provide me with the above (and other) services are important. Why the competition?
> 
> As to the police being just like the rest of us, I agree!!!!! They put themselves in danger for us, but so do some of the rest of us. And, btw, when I get a ticket for speeding, I don't give the officer any crap. Even if I was not going as fast as he said I was, I see it that it just makes up for all of the times that I was speeding and did not get caught. Some people may disagree with me, but I don't really mind the speeding ticket deal. I've seen the aftermath of a few accidents, and when you consider how many of them were preventable if the asshole was not speeding or drunk, it is sickening. The highway patrol sees this stuff all of the time, and when they pull you over for driving too fast, they may well have saved your life. That's my take on the matter.


my problem is w/ those cops who when they stop you to give you a ticket for speeding, or any other matter in that case, treat you like a bag of dirt. is it too much to ask to treat me like an equal human being and just give me the ticket, with respect, with dignity, and he/she will get the same in return from me.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

punch said:


> If that's the case, we are in total agreement.


Agreement is good.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

And with that and in deference to our friends here in law enforcement...

Good cops - Thank You
Bad cops - F-You (I really do live in Canada)
Good citizens innocent or guilty - good show
Butt Plugs innocent or guilty - hope they pistol whipped some sense into you as well.

Please PM me to bitch about closing this.


----------

